# can you have very late BFP - I had BFN day 14 and pfp day 15 post ET?



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I wonder if anybody can help. I did my test on Saturday (my official test day), day 14 after my ET and go very clear BFN. I rang the clinic and they asked me to stop all my drugs. 

I had a very strange feeling that I should do the test again this morning. I used Clear Blue and it was very faint positive. I did another test just to be sure and it is exactly the same.

I am really confused as I stopped all my drugs. 

Can you still be pregnant when you test BFN on your official test date? Has anybody got late BFP? I had 3 day embryo transfer.

Thanks
Sasha

I thought it was a closure for me yesterday and now I am really confused.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

How strange...

If it was me i'd contact your consultant/clinic. They should have an out of hours number if they are closed.

If you can't get ahold of anyone, i'd start on the drugs again, assuming you are referring to your progesterone and get hold of someone first thing tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for both of your responses. 

W1Nsome - did you say that it is possible for embryo to be late to implat I have never heard this before. Do you have any more information on this?? 

I used clear blue for both tests. They are both very faint lines (both exactly the same) but you can see them very clearly (you don't have to squirt)

I have previously have negative result and it simply appeared very quickly.  These two were different. I could see faint cross (positive) immediately, and then the negative got stronger and the positive line stayed came out very faint.

I will test again tomorrow first thing and start the drugs. 

This is driving me mad. My clinic doesn't do blood tests. 


Thanks


----------



## TamsinT (Nov 25, 2010)

In two of my natural pregnancies, I tested negative first and didn't get a positive result until I was over 5 weeks pregnant.
No idea why this was though.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes you can.  There is a lady on babycentre called (Tamta) who tested BFN on her OTD.  Like you she phoned her clinic and was told to stop all med's.  A week later she had no period and retested which was a BFP.  She is now 20 weeks pregnant.

All you can do is wait a few more days and then retest.  It will be hard for you, as the not knowing will drive you insane : )

Good luck.
x


----------

